# Is 20 meters a viable competitive distance?



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think so. Recorded this as my very first shooting of the day. With a few more practice shots I would have performed much better. I apologize for the crappy vid quality. I will get a better camera one of these days.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It is on the verge of too far. 50 feet is more than enough distance and 30 feet is even better.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dgui said:


> It is on the verge of too far. 50 feet is more than enough distance and 30 feet is even better.


More than enough for what? is the question. I just proved that 20 meters is very doable for competition. And I am not even that great of a shooter. Personally I would go even further than this (not as a standard but in one off shoots and such).


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

What about those shooters who don't have access to 20 meters and more ? I can just about scrape 10 meters in my yard before I'm in my neighbours fridge ..... If it's about bar raising then how about just doing it for yourself before suggesting it as a standard ( which may well put a lot of potential competitors off ) , hmmmm , pause for thought ?

Pat


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Slingshot in Italy is not really considered as a sport, but especially in a region called Umbria (center of my Country) are held tournaments and the distance from a target is 15 metres for women and boys, 20 metres for adults. The smallest circle measures 7 cm. diameter. Two categories of slingshots: Wrist brace called Fionda Integrale and simple slingshot called Fionda Nuda. The shooters have three shots to do. Sometimes I shoot at 20 metres on that kind of target, I don't like the wrist brace nor the hammer grip, and I know it's not easy to center the target. Anyway I think it's often a question of practise and I agree with Almost Human about having twenty metres to shoot. Cheers, Bob


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

First, nice shooting.

It is definitely do able, and maybe suitable for one type of compitition. I just feel for a *standard *competition 10m is perfect utilizing a challenging target, I mean look at Bills PP comp.. not too many got 30 points. I feel 10m will cater to the majority of people's band set up and ss of choice, 20m will cause people to compisate with their aim making it inconsistant should they have to shoot multiple targets right to left.

but yes there is room for a 20m comp though.

That's just my humble opinion

LGD


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> First, nice shooting.
> 
> It is definitely do able, and maybe suitable for one type of compitition. I just feel for a *standard *competition 10m is perfect utilizing a challenging target, I mean look at Bills PP comp.. not too many got 30 points. I feel 10m will cater to the majority of people's band set up and ss of choice, 20m will cause people to compisate with their aim making it inconsistant should they have to shoot multiple targets right to left.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. 10 m. like a Bill PP comp. is a distance balanced for that type of target. My two cents.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> First, nice shooting.
> 
> It is definitely do able, and maybe suitable for one type of compitition. I just feel for a *standard *competition 10m is perfect utilizing a challenging target, I mean look at Bills PP comp.. not too many got 30 points. I feel 10m will cater to the majority of people's band set up and ss of choice, 20m will cause people to compisate with their aim making it inconsistant should they have to shoot multiple targets right to left.
> 
> ...


Yes I completely agree. I also agree that 10 meters should be the standard. Well said LGD.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There seems to be no need to limit it to just one distance. Why not have a number of standard categories ... say 10 meters, 15 meters, and 20 meters? Just to cater to some of our sharp-eyed friends, perhaps we could have a 50 meter category as well. And a LOT depends on the target size. Perhaps you want to have different targets for the various distances ... perhaps.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Shooting at different distances is essential to become a better shooter. So obviously we need to shoot at varying distances. And if you do not have the correct distance you could only do the closer shoots. Some people do not even have the ten meters.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

While you can certainly hit things farther away than 10 meters with a slingshot, I think 10 meters should be the competition distance. Just like for air rifles. If people get too good at ten meters, just make the targets smaller. Have you ever seen an official 10 meter air rifle target? The bullseye is 0.5mm in diameter. You read that right. 0.5mm. That the same diameter as the fine point mechanical pencil leads. And you don't get to use a scope or a rest either!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is pathetic. Forget the whole thing. Waste of time.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

haertig said:


> While you can certainly hit things farther away than 10 meters with a slingshot, I think 10 meters should be the competition distance. Just like for air rifles. If people get too good at ten meters, just make the targets smaller. Have you ever seen an official 10 meter air rifle target? The bullseye is 0.5mm in diameter. You read that right. 0.5mm. That the same diameter as the fine point mechanical pencil leads. And you don't get to use a scope or a rest either!


That doesnt work with slingshots. The projectiles are too big.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

"Is 20 meters a viable competitive distance?"
Sure it is! As long as people want to do it, it's viable.
I'd be in. My best from that range is only about 14 for 25 on a can but I love all shooting competitions.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I think so. Recorded this as my very first shooting of the day. With a few more practice shots I would have performed much better. I apologize for the crappy vid quality. I will get a better camera one of these days.


Sure it's a good distance to shoot and practice from... especially if a person goes hunting with their slingshots. Around here, unless you're lucky or extra stealthy you won't get a shot on a rabbit or squirrel from much closer than that.
All the kids I've taught to shoot lately have to be able to hit a golf ball with some consistency from about 50' before I'll let them take a stroll through our woods with the intent of slingshot hunting.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah I think it would be good to have 10 and 20 meters and people could enter one or the other or both if they wished, it would give a challenge to everyone that way.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

YES! IT IS!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I routinely practice from 10 to 40 yards. At the ECST there are two 10 meter targets 10 shots each max score 30 points on each and a 25 yard target 10 shots 30 points max. Also a 40 and 70 yard gong 5 shots along with 30 metal silohette targets at various distances. So, I say 20 yards is not too far. If you really want to improve your release, practice at 25 yards, errors that seem small at 10 meters are huge at 25. I have enough room, if you don't, practice at whatever range you can but use smaller targets.IMHO
Philly


----------



## skipman (May 1, 2011)

i shoot target at 10 meters and evey day shoot cans at 20 meters with 7mm steel balls and think if you can smash cans at 20 meters thats far enough.but all depends what size target your going for.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I would have to drive somewhere else to shoot 66 feet distance so I'm out on this one but I will be watching you fellows doing some good shooting any ways.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> I think so. Recorded this as my very first shooting of the day. With a few more practice shots I would have performed much better. I apologize for the crappy vid quality. I will get a better camera one of these days.


Sure it's a good distance to shoot and practice from... especially if a person goes hunting with their slingshots. Around here, unless you're lucky or extra stealthy you won't get a shot on a rabbit or squirrel from much closer than that.
All the kids I've taught to shoot lately have to be able to hit a golf ball with some consistency from about 50' before I'll let them take a stroll through our woods with the intent of slingshot hunting.
[/quote]

Lucky kids to have you as their teacher! Future slingshot champions


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

IMHO, I think if we are all serious about competing, especially on a national and international level (and given the right individuals to properly promote this sport), we need to come up with appropriate rules and regulations.

Remember, Archery was banned from the Olympics for 40 years, beause they did not have standardized rules for competition. This includes EQUIPMENT restictions.

All of you here have far greater expertize in this sport than I do. I can propose suggestions on this topic, but you need to, as a body, organize and determine specifically what, how, with what, etc. is to be done.

To get this moving in the right direction (see my other three posts), I suggest that you consider:

Target Face for static shooting

Distance for standard shooting (10 meter, 12 meter, 15 meter?)

Separate Long Distance shooting (start at 20 meters and go back round robin style)

Competition divisions (By age - 18 to 28, 29 - 38, 39 - 48, 49- 58, 59- 68, Junior (14 - 17), Senior (69+) for each: male / female ) that's 14 divisions.

Field Competition (like archery), but make it like the Winter Olympic Biathlon - times and scores count.

Manufactured vs handmade

Tubes vs bands

TTF vs OTF


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks to whoever dug this old topic out of the archives. I have one shooting station in front of the barn that lets me shoot at 48'. That happens to be the first shooting station I put up. As I set up an additional back drop/catch box in front of the garage I was able to shoot at 35' and closer. That is when my accuracy began to improve. Shooting at the closer distances at shooting station two increased my accuracy at station one. In front of the house on a cement slab I set up shooting station three which allows any distance up to 40' maximum. I could move my back drop back a few yards and shoot up to 70' at shooting station three. One other option is to shoot targets at station one from station two and I could be shooting about 150' which is certainly doable with lots of practice.

This old topic resurfacing is one of those things that keeps me motivated to try different things with my slingshot collection. Such as line up all my favorite frames and see which ones I do well with at extended distances. I feel sorry for those apartment and city dwellers who are limited on space and distance to shoot. I've actually shot w/o a back drop from the back yard just to see how far I can send a marble vs. steel ball. I doubt that I could even shoot an arrow far enough to reach the back of my back yard. As long as I have my big pal amino Appaloosa gelding shut up in the corral and not roaming the pasture when I shoot. Way back when, before the area became populated I had a 200 yard target set up for rifle and also regularly shot clay pigeons. But with LA invading the Central Coast houses began to pop up and shooting space has become limited for fear of some city dweller complaining about the noise. At least no one knows when I am shooting my slingshots. I only have one neighbor whose house or property I could reach with a slingshot which is nice. However, my backdrop at shooting station one is hanging on the fence between me and that neighbor.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I think there should be a Hunters distance too .... maybe 30 yds.

I hardly ever get a shot that is closer than this. Some of the guys shoot in very open areas and 20yds shooting is fun, but the game they are shooting rarely is at that distance

Just thinking out loud.

wll


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm almost 3 years in and I suck past 10m. 20m is great to me. As a matter of fact I am gonna test and see how often I hit a can at 20m.


----------

